
Tegra Wireless Aims to Unshackle Your Cellular Service - jryankennedy
https://www.tegrawireless.com/pages/press
======
golem14
Just got a mintsim prepaid plan w/ unlimited call &sms plus 2gb monthly Lte
cap for $15/mo.

What’s so special about tegra?

